# Help: Where can I check ITA online Status?



## GNU.A (May 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Can someone advise me where can I check ITA online status? My ITA is bounded to Wellington branch. I used the website - Immigration New Zealand Apply and Settle Homepage - where I submitted EOI and checked "What's happening" section but couldn't find any status related to my ITA submission. I already got confirmation through email that my ITA was received and lodged over one month ago. Appreciate your help.


----------

